# Gravitation Reverb.. Take 2



## swelchy (Mar 11, 2022)

Built for a friend last week and I could never figure out why it wouldn't work.. Everything was correct. built a new one with all new parts and it fired right up.. Only issue is an annoying switch pop.. not sure if it's something normal with the circuit or a problem. My soldering and wiring is pretty clean on this one.


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 11, 2022)

Glad you got the second one working, I love this pedal. Great artwork


----------



## music6000 (Mar 12, 2022)

swelchy said:


> Built for a friend last week and I could never figure out why it wouldn't work.. Everything was correct. built a new one with all new parts and it fired right up.. Only issue is an annoying switch pop.. not sure if it's something normal with the circuit or a problem. My soldering and wiring is pretty clean on this one.View attachment 23986


Are these touching each other, Cut off excess wire & solder!:


----------



## swelchy (Mar 12, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Are these touching each other, Cut off excess wire & solder!:
> View attachment 23989


They are close but definitely not touching… I have a magnifying lamp to inspect


----------



## phi1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Sometimes electrolytic capacitors leak some DC, my guess is that’s happening on C11. Even though there’s an R pull down, the cap leaking is enough to keep a DC offset on the output of the circuit, causing the pop when switching. 

I’d try replacing that cap with a film box type 1u (which is pretty big) or a 1u MLCC (multi-layer monolithic ceramic capacitor). I’ve had this exact problem a number of times, fixed by replacing the cap type


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Are these touching each other, Cut off excess wire & solder!:









That’s the happiest 3PDT that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 14, 2022)

swelchy said:


> They are close but definitely not touching… I have a magnifying lamp to inspect


For the Popping issue, Try replacing C11 with 1uF Tantulum cap (Check Polarity is correct) & if the problem still exist, try changing R12-100K to 10K.
It's a recurring issue with the EQD design!!!



Feral Feline said:


> That’s the happiest 3PDT that I’ve ever seen.


Specially with the extended ends!


----------



## swelchy (Mar 14, 2022)

Ironically enough I put the back on the enclosure and it magically stopped popping when engaging it… All is well. I did some recording to send him a file of what it sounds like until I can meet up with my buddy and give it to him. .. I did end up trimming and resolderering some of the messy switch wiring… but that only cause y’all gave me a hard time 😂…


----------



## phi1 (Mar 14, 2022)

Glad it’s working well, if the popping issue comes up again, you know what to do.


----------

